# Spots on flounder underside



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

One of the fish we killed last night had several brownish colored spots on it. Anybody else occassionly kill some that look like this?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Happens all the time. can't blame that one on BP.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

thats a cow flounder .


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Perfectly normal, See it all the time on Flounder birthmarks I would guess .


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*spots*

Flounder and fluke both start out life swimming in a verticle position as they get older they start laying flat on the bottom and one eye migrates to the top side and the bottom side turnes white .The ones who still have spots on their bottoms just did not go fully white...


----------

